# Sun Mountain H2NO Ultralite stand bag



## ventura (Nov 8, 2014)

I won this bag through a forum competition a couple of months ago and finally had its first outing in the heavy rain today.

Everything in the bag stayed bone dry, had a jumper and towel in the side pocket and in previous bags they've been wet/damp but they were fine, could put the jumper back on when the rain eased towards the end of the round.

The rain over is much more robust then previous bags I've had, it's made from the same material as the bag rather than the flimsy stuff others have.

There's only 3 dividers but I've had no trouble fitting in a full set of clubs. 2 smaller pockets, a lined one for valuables and a full length one, all have fully waterproof zips. All the normal stuff you'd expect, towel clip, brolley holder etc. but no separate drinks pocket but fits in one of the others.

The only downside I'd say is I've got a white one which isn't the best when you fall on your arse half way round!

I'd definitely recommend the bag and if the others in the range are made the same then they'll be good too.


----------



## TeeItHigh (Nov 21, 2014)

ventura said:



			I won this bag through a forum competition a couple of months ago and finally had its first outing in the heavy rain today.

Everything in the bag stayed bone dry, had a jumper and towel in the side pocket and in previous bags they've been wet/damp but they were fine, could put the jumper back on when the rain eased towards the end of the round.

The rain over is much more robust then previous bags I've had, it's made from the same material as the bag rather than the flimsy stuff others have.

There's only 3 dividers but I've had no trouble fitting in a full set of clubs. 2 smaller pockets, a lined one for valuables and a full length one, all have fully waterproof zips. All the normal stuff you'd expect, towel clip, brolley holder etc. but no separate drinks pocket but fits in one of the others.

The only downside I'd say is I've got a white one which isn't the best when you fall on your arse half way round!

I'd definitely recommend the bag and if the others in the range are made the same then they'll be good too.
		
Click to expand...


Thanks, can you tell me are the carry straps waterproof as well?


----------

